# Anybody use SailWave results software/



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I guess the title says it all......

I've downloaded this software for scoring/timing local races etc, pretty easy to use. Now the hard part, as I am not a puter geek by any means.

I am trying to figure out in the "publish" part o the program how to save the web page into my YC's race results page. Right now I will admit I do not know the YC's pasward etc, but I know whom to contact there. It has to be one of the how to print something or other save parts.

I can go to a "website" clicky, then it asks for an FTP site, is this the YC's site?

Thanks for any help
Marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, it is probably looking to ftp the html and graphics files up to the webserver. BTW, I'm not a big fan of FTP, since it sends the password and user name in CLEAR TEXT. You'd be much better off, if the webmaster knows how to set it up, to use SFTP and an SSH tunnel instead. Most modern FTP programs support SFTP as a protocol.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I emailed another FC in a local club, he would save the results page into an HTML then email to webmaster to produce. I might be able to do the same via PDF to our webmaster, as he likes to use those files. 

hmmmmmmm


joys of not knowing/understanding puters I guess. I keep thinking there is a simple from my LT onto the website and away I go! 

marty


----------

